# New to posting on this board, been a long time reader



## m88tow (Jun 29, 2013)

Been reading this board off and on for quite a few years now. There is a wealth of knowledge here and I decided that it was time that I started to contribute to the board. Started lifting over 14 years ago and recently took a small break after switching jobs and now that I am back in the gym I don't know what I was thinking to take a break. Happy to be back in the gym and happy to be here to learn and also help others along the way.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2013)

m88tow, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## Sherk (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## sneedham (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard m88tow!


----------



## nsp (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome, good to have you..


----------



## brazey (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## m88tow (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, good to be hear!


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## m88tow (Jun 30, 2013)

cdan19 said:


> Welcome back



Thanks brother, good to be here and I hope to start being able to contribute to the community now and share what I know and have learned over the years.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 30, 2013)

Glad to have ya, m88tow!


----------



## charley (Jun 30, 2013)

_*

welcome!!!
*_


----------



## s2h (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to the jungle....


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 30, 2013)

m88tow said:


> Been reading this board off and on for quite a few years now. There is a wealth of knowledge here and I decided that it was time that I started to contribute to the board. Started lifting over 14 years ago and recently took a small break after switching jobs and now that I am back in the gym I don't know what I was thinking to take a break. Happy to be back in the gym and happy to be here to learn and also help others along the way.


Welcome to the forum bro!Glad you are back in the gym its a great place to be! What fitness program are you currently using? How often do you lift and train? Also what diet and nutrition program are you using also? How many meals per day do you eat? Are you tracking your macros?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 23, 2013)

welcome to the board!!


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome a board !


----------



## Root03 (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome my man.


----------

